
2017: What Scientific Term or Concept Ought to Be More Widely Known? - jonathansizz
https://www.edge.org/responses/what-scientific-term-or%C2%A0concept-ought-to-be-more-widely-known
======
grzm
From earlier today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13295094](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13295094)

